# Enchiladas



## Armeniaka66 (Oct 11, 2011)

Need a sauce for my salmon enchiladas. Any ideas?


----------



## Somebunny (Oct 12, 2011)

I would probably make a cool sauce with sour cream adding dill, lemon and capers or cilantro and lime juice or cucumber and green onion or avocado, lime and cilantro. .


----------



## Rummy (Oct 25, 2011)

roasted pablano pepper and sourcream sauce!


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 25, 2011)

Roast sweet corn puree, with a lil bit of cilantro. Dollop of sour cream on the actual enchilada.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 26, 2011)

Here's a white enchilada sauce I have made before with good results.

1/4 stick butter
2 TBS flour
1c chicken broth
1/2c sour cream
4 oz chopped green chilies
1/2 TBS of a southwest type of seasoning (I use Tasty Licks Acapulco Gold)
Pepper flakes to taste

Heat butter, stir in flour and make a blonde roux.
Stir in chicken broth and thicken.
Add everything else and heat through. DO NOT let come to a boil.
Some cilantro would make a nice garnish on top.


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 26, 2011)

Bechamel with bay shrimp and lemon zest


----------

